# Any attempters of Microstock or Stock photography?



## izzikio_rage (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey people 

I've been trying my hand at microstock and stock photography for the past few odd months. Was looking for some like minded people, someone who's tried it out or is interested in giving this a shot. 

You can check out my microstock profiles at 
Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos - Portfolio: amlanmathur - iStock
Search - Getty Images IN


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2013)

Definition of stock photography is not crystal clear...

Can I say the photos I have taken are stock??? I don't know... but it sounds so...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2013)

what I know is stock photography are those day to day shots which are used in advertisements...nothing creative...just basics...a jobseeker with resume, a mother and a child, a suited booted talking on phone ...maybe a person jogging with a dog ....just the subject should be emphasized and sharp....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 7, 2013)

that is an amazingly funny video, but the whole thing comes down to what the video ends with "it makes money" . That's what I'm trying to do. 

But seriously all of the highly artistic shots that we have on TDF tend to get rejected and some really simple (almost snapshot type pics) that I had were accepted. Plus these people are very particular about focus, light and all (which till now is proving lots of fun to learn ) 

So anyone willing to take the plunge with me ? or advise me on how to do it


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry amlan for me its not possible...I dont have much resources in dhaka ...kept tripod softbox at home in nagpur ...

but I can give you ideas if u want...but genre you have to decide.. I dont think you will just take anything u like...for making money u need specialized in something


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2013)

Would be looking forward to your advise, anyhow the idea is to learn something new or get better at stuff that am already doing. I guess the niche would be taking mostly indian shots, stills, places to visit etc. 

I have most of the basic stuff, cam, tripod, gorillapod. No flashes or lights though


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you can start with tourist places of your city ...take a friend with you...tell him to wear colorful shirt, bermuda and goggles...and hang a cheap camera on his neck ....take the shot where you see the welcome board or at the main gate ...or take a shot of your friend snapping the place...either make it look you are shooting a tourist or shoot as if tourist is very happy to meet you..u get the idea I hope
you have to shoot this type of ordinary shots but preplanned shots


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2013)

sounds good, will give this a shot next weekend or if possible today only


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck


----------

